# FreeBSD (FreeNAS) IO issues



## PlowHouse (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all, new to the threads here but I seem to be having an issue with the performance of my FreeNAS box. I installed FreeNAS on a 4GB USB drive to an older box I had lying around (Intel 64bit processor, 4GB RAM, 10 - 750 GB Seagate Drives @7200 RPM...) and I used ZFS Raid-z2 for my redundancy. So as it stands I have 7 active drives with 2 parity drives (Raid-z2) with the 10th drive being my spare in case of a failure. ZFS Prefetching is *disabled* and all of my drives are marked for 254 "Most Power/Performance".

My issue seems to be with transfer speeds from one directory to another. For example, if I take a 5GB video file from /mnt/V1/testvid and I try to move that video into a "Videos" directory instead (/mnt/V1/Videos), the file takes about 10 minutes or longer to transfer with a CP command. I've also noticed that I'm experiencing poor transfer speeds from a Windows machine to a CIFS share on my FreeNAS box (Around 4-5 MB). 

Besides replacing my old hardware with something newer is there anything I can do to increase performance? I would like to get transfer speeds to around 30/40 MB as it is just one user reading and writing files to this box.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 6, 2012)

Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------

